# I need help identifying a plant (weed?)



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

It looks familiar but I cannot find any info on it. It came up in a flower bed; so it could be a flower coming back from last year.

But I think it's a weed.

It has toothed leaves and weird tiny flowers right where the leaves grow off the main stem of the plant.

The flowers are very slightly purple but they look white in the photo.

The plant is about 3 feet tall right now.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

What's your location? I don't think I've seen anything like it in New England.


----------



## Olhomestead (Mar 3, 2021)

Mint , does it have a square stem ?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

American Beautyberry


american beautyberry leaf - Google Search


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

po boy said:


> American Beautyberry
> 
> 
> american beautyberry leaf - Google Search


never saw a plant like that...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Wild mint Or maybe lavender mint


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Break off a leaf and give it a sniff, looks like mountain mint to me.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

altair said:


> What's your location? I don't think I've seen anything like it in New England.


Sorry. I should have said: Vicksburg, Mississippi.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

po boy said:


> American Beautyberry
> 
> 
> american beautyberry leaf - Google Search


Winner! I think you nailed it! Thanks @*po boy*

No, the leaves have no mint smell and the stem is round.

Many thanks to all who replied.

I found a link that says the distribution is:

------------------
_*American beautyberry is widely distributed throughout the Atlantic and*_
*Gulf coastal plains, from Virginia to Florida and west to Arkansas,
Oklahoma, and Texas. It also occurs in the West Indies It is
cultivated in Hawaii.

STATES : *_*AL FL GA HI LA MS NC SC TX VA*_
----------------------------------------------

I'm in mid-Mississippi.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad you know! No wonder I've never spotted it up north.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

NRA_guy said:


> Winner! I think you nailed it! Thanks @*po boy*
> 
> No, the leaves have no mint smell and the stem is round.
> 
> ...


I grew up in Alabama and saw them often when the berries had matured.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It's not weed.


----------



## poppysfarm (Apr 10, 2009)

There is an app called Picturethis that identifies plants and diseases - it works pretty well. Snap a photo and in a few seconds it identifies the plant or issue. Also lets you keep an inventory of plants in your garden.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Wild mint Or maybe lavender mint


a dull pencil is better than the sharpest memory


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's not hardy here or I would have one. 

The first beautyberry I saw was at a park in Missouri. The bright purple berries caught my eye, such an unusual color. I have read both that birds eat the berries and that birds eat the berries only if no other food is available. But it is such a lovely shrub.


----------

